# Being the first one transfered on a job



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Was the guy that got laid off and apprentice too with less seniority? Doesn't your local transfer apprentices without going back to the hall? Also it looks like you may be on your way to get your "A" card and become # whatever on the bench with the other JW's. Your hall just might want you to finish your hours so you get the "A" card while you can,


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

rlc3854 said:


> Was the guy that got laid off and apprentice too with less seniority? Doesn't your local transfer apprentices without going back to the hall? Also it looks like you may be on your way to get your "A" card and become # whatever on the bench with the other JW's. Your hall just might want you to finish your hours so you get the "A" card while you can,



He was a new JW, but not a very good worker. I got transferred to a new job, not a contractor. I never mentioned anything about the hall in my post, I said my "contractor", not the "hall". The hall doesn't have any say unless I'm laid off and on the books.


----------



## Pinoysparky (Feb 23, 2012)

Typical first guy transferred is best worker and is required on new project.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Pinoysparky said:


> Typical first guy transferred is best worker and is required on new project.



I will humbly say this is not the case, but I wish it were. Most of the guys that could run work were transferred out a few weeks ago because they were required to start the jobs. I'm not close to running work, but I am a fast worker. I am not at all required on the new project though. I might be the fastest apprentice, but I will be a JW in a month.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> *I'm brand new with this contractor* and just about to become a JW. Last Friday a *guy from the hall got laid off*, and today I just felt weird on a job of 20 guys, appearing to be the only one that got transferred today. I just wonder if that reflects my place with my GF and contractor? I called the Super and he said I will sit a day and then go to another job. I am happy I did not get laid off but now I wonder if I will be the first on the list when thing eventually slow down.





henderson14 said:


> He was a new JW, but not a very good worker. I got transferred to a new job, not a contractor. I never mentioned *anything about the hall in my post*, I said my "contractor", not the "hall". The hall doesn't have any say unless I'm laid off and on the books.


I guess what I was saying is that apprentices are usually transfered within jobs of the same contractor without going back to the hall. You mentioned a guy from the hall without specifying if they were a JW or apprentice. Yes you are correct your no where close to running a job much less being the foreman apprentice:laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> I just wonder if that reflects my place with my GF and contractor?


Is GF girl friend, and is she your boss or bosses daughter?


> I called the Super and he said I will sit a day and then go to another job.


Is there a moratorium for when a guy gets laid off?


> I am happy I did not get laid off but now I wonder if I will be the first on the list when thing eventually slow down.


That will depend on how well you work the teat!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

GF = general foreman, I'd hope the OP has nothing but a professional relationship with him or her.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> GF = general foreman,


GF= God Freak


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> GF= God Freak


Uh oh, you started something that will inevitably get the thread closed :laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I would still work it, Times are tough


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Uh oh, you started something that will inevitably get the thread closed :laughing:


On jobs big enough to require them, experience has proven to me a good number of them fit Bob's description.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> I'm brand new with this contractor and just about to become a JW. Last Friday a guy from the hall got laid off, and today I just felt weird on a job of 20 guys, appearing to be the only one that got transferred today. I just wonder if that reflects my place with my GF and contractor? I called the Super and he said I will sit a day and then go to another job. I am happy I did not get laid off but now I wonder if I will be the first on the list when thing eventually slow down.


Many factors are in play when you transition from an apprentice to a JW.
One huge factor is if your shop has up coming work.
They usually want to keep their guys and will want to sometimes move a new JW to another job so that he is not still treated as an apprentice by the crew.
Don't take it personal if you are laid off with your status change. 
On the other hand, if work is good. The shop HR will receive a letter with your new pay rate and they will enter it. That may be as ceremonial as it gets for you. Just continue to work hard as do the very best you can every single day.
A smart business owner and a good GF are always on the lookout for young energetic people to groom for future opportunities.
Be at work every day and never be late.
Learn as much about the paper work as you can.

Best of luck


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

apprentice need not worry about a transferring. Company always keeping apprentice for a cheap fetish. Not mattering if apprentice is good or not.

If JW and going to a job, nut up, and do not care about a man from hall. Simply saying, 'keep your salt out of my soup mofo.' Should be adequate.

Everybody is a shop rocket these days, or the hall trash. No inbetweeners.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> henderson14;658718]I'm brand new with this contractor and just about to become a JW.


Congratulations on your achievement. Your are now entering the brutality of journyism.



> Last Friday a guy from the hall got laid off, and today I just felt weird on a job of 20 guys, appearing to be the only one that got transferred today.


One has nothing to do with the other. As they said in the Godfather, _"This is the business we chose."_ It could have been you and the other guy wouldn't have lost any sleep over it.



> I just wonder if that reflects my place with my GF and contractor? I called the Super and he said I will sit a day and then go to another job.


Sure it reflects on you, it reflects well. Now just go about your business as you were before.



> I am happy I did not get laid off but now I wonder if I will be the first on the list when thing eventually slow down.


You can't control that anymore then the other guy could control his lay off. Don't worry about it and like I said, just keep on keeping on.


----------



## N PHILLY KID (Mar 26, 2008)

*Being the first one transferred on a job*

After 37 years in the IBEW I still can't figure some
foreman and contractors' decisions on who stays and who goes but I would not be upset about it . TAke it As a compliment . Good luck as a JW .


----------

